
Ask HN: How can I help digital privacy and activism by slinging code? - justinlilly
Writing code seems like my highest leverage activity. Where can I help? In light of the recent US election, I&#x27;d like to contribute. Ideally it&#x27;d be around secure communications, digital privacy, and helping activists spread their message and organize.
======
micaksica
Welcome to the fray.

First: decide what your skills are, and where you can contribute.

Try the Tor Project first:
[https://www.torproject.org/getinvolved/volunteer.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/getinvolved/volunteer.html.en)

The community is great there and very accepting of newbies that have the
skills.

Signal / open whisper systems also are open source and accept pull requests:

[https://github.com/whispersystems/](https://github.com/whispersystems/)

Read the anonbib:

[http://freehaven.net/anonbib/](http://freehaven.net/anonbib/)

Also, there are other mixnet/darknet projects that could use help, such as
i2p:

[https://geti2p.net/en/get-involved](https://geti2p.net/en/get-involved)

And if you want decentralized, mesh communications, cjdns and the Hyperboria
experiment:

[https://hyperboria.net/](https://hyperboria.net/)

Don't forget: if you are a developer, you actually make money, too. Vote with
your dollars as well - donate to these persons. Many are 501c3's and it is tax
deductible for you.

